# Surf Report!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Got down on the west end of Galveston this afternoon. Water along sea wall looked great, green all the way in, but a little choppy. It looked like the water got dirtier as you drove west towards San Luis Pass. I decided to give it a shot despite the rough conditions, have caught some good trout in rough, green water, especially in May. Caught 4 trout in the first 30 minutes, then they shut down and it was nothing but gaftop. Tide was going out and they were in the 3rd gut. Seaweed wasn't bad early, but did get worse as day progressed. Despite battling the waves, I managed a few good fish including one beautiful trout that was over 8lbs. Wish the bite had lasted longer, but def can't complain. Was good to know they are finally showing up and I imagine it will be some great surf action as we start getting decent weather days in the next few weeks. Released a few toads and then kept a couple to eat. Gonna fish tmrw with my tournament partner Brian and hopefully find a few fish early before crowds take over. I think were gonna hit the bay early with tops and see what happens, will post a report afterwards. Hope everyone has a great holiday and catches some fish...and is safe! Here are a few pics of the beachfront action today. Have to give props to Tidal Surge, FINS Braid, Chickenboy Lures and Laguna Rods, all performed today in some tough, rough surf conditions!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Fished bay this morning, winds didn't lay much like Id hoped and there were already 1000 boats running around by 7am. We caught a few trout and then decided to head in and not fight the crowds. Beach on west end of Galveston still held decent water so after lunch Bobby and I decided to hit the beach with the family. Was too rough and seaweed too thick to throw plastics, so we sold out and bought some live bait. Caught a few nice trout including another 7lb beauty I was lucky enough to bring in. Surf is rough, but trout are there!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hit the surf again this morning near Pirates Beach on west end of Galveston. Surf was rough and sandy green, not as much bait as I'd hoped, but trout were there! Caught my 3rd trout over 7lbs in 3 days. Have to give props to Laguna Rods, Fins Braid , Tidal Surge and ChickenBoy lures and FishSlick Stringers... Have to have top notch gear to land 3- 8lb trout in 3 days!! Now it's family fish fry time!!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Winds picked up and surf much rougher today. Galveston near the seawall held green water but was pretty choppy and prob won't hold up. Seaweed was as bad as I've seen it in a long time, and pretty much all over. Looking like we may get a calm surf next wknd, so hopefully you surf anglers get out there and whack em...the trout are there!


----------

